# Devin Townsend Framus



## Nitrobattery (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks pretty nice


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 1, 2012)

I am _such_ a sucker for all black hardware.


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 1, 2012)

Is this going to be a production model or...? Looks awesome.

EDIT: Custom shop, saw it in the other thread.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 1, 2012)

That is amazing!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 1, 2012)

That white flame looks delicious.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Mar 1, 2012)

Zounds! For sure a looker but I wonder how bright that guitar would be?!.


----------



## Zado (Mar 1, 2012)

mine


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 1, 2012)

Ho.

Ly.

SHIT.

Wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 1, 2012)

Bigsby. Do not fucking want.

Also, what does this mean for his relationship with Peavey?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Mar 1, 2012)

epic, now i want to hear Devin play this thing


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2012)

That's gorgeous, now what I'd expect him to get! 



BucketheadRules said:


> Bigsby. Do not fucking want.
> 
> Also, what does this mean for his relationship with Peavey?



I guess they're letting him play other guitars too. He still uses his ESPs apparently, so I imagine his endorsement is a bit more relaxed.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 1, 2012)

A very modern take on the hollow body.
I like.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 1, 2012)

Best white flame I've ever seen. Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## TimSE (Mar 1, 2012)

Fucking hell that is beautiful! Wicked cool inlay


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 1, 2012)

The pickups are one off EMGs for Devin


----------



## XEN (Mar 1, 2012)

Gawd that's gorgeous!


----------



## Underworld (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow. Incredible.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm guessing Peavey and Framus might have some kind of relationship then?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 1, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm sexy. Not a huge fan of the Bigsby but it's something I could live with.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 1, 2012)

Wowie! If I didn't have a personal beef with the Framus headstock then this would be something like the most perfect semihollow ever.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 1, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Ho.
> 
> Ly.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 1, 2012)

LED inlay FTW!



Pikka Bird said:


> Wowie! If I didn't have a personal beef with the Framus headstock then this would be something like the most perfect semihollow ever.



Did it attack you somehow?


----------



## Michael T (Mar 1, 2012)

Foking Hell , aboot to rock it old school.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 1, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Did it attack you somehow?



It slept with his mother and didn't call her back.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 1, 2012)

Framus are very nice guitars. This is the Mayfield model.


----------



## themike (Mar 1, 2012)

That guitar is gorgeous and why am I such a sucker for LED inlays?




gunshow86de said:


> It slept with his mother and didn't call her back.


 

Sounds like Framus and it's mother are the victims here


----------



## missingastring (Mar 1, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Bigsby. Do not fucking want.
> 
> Also, what does this mean for his relationship with Peavey?


_
Devin Townsend Announces Another New Project! Casualties of Cool! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

"The Peavey situation was intense and a real eye opener in terms of how things REALLY work in the business side of endorsements, and I cant say I really enjoyed it, but we got the guitar out and everyone is nice to each other so all goodI really like that V._ _However, I decided to use other guitars for other stuff as well, a Sadowsky tele set, a Framus hollwbody group of guitars, and the vs. No one is entirely happy with that decision, but I find it difficult to not be straight up with folks about what I want to play and do and have typically pissed people off as a result the bottom line though is I like what I like and it is important to the music to be accurate with tones and vibe. The guitars I actually play, I really likeregardless of brand."_


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 1, 2012)

missingastring said:


> _
> Devin Townsend Announces Another New Project! Casualties of Cool! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy
> _


_

It's scary how much he looks like one of my econ professors in that picture _


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw him use this live only a couple of nights ago in Melbourne AUS, and it sounded HUGE. I took note of how massive it sounded for a hollowbody and thought it may have been a rental which he was just making do with until I saw that inlay...
He played as many songs with this one as he did with his Peavey sig V's, and it sounded perfect through his rig. Although he went back to his old Peavey black bodied super strat w/ maple board for the standard tuned song Vampira (which was insane up front!).
He'd play with it for a song, then palm it off to his tech who'd be re-tuning it off to the side of the stage. Normal kid of activity, sure. But when he was changing back to it, I noticed his tech spending way less time checking the tuning of the 2 sig V's (white and silver) he was using. Could still have a couple of issues?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 1, 2012)

Can this be a sig? That thing is gorgeous! 

I'm going to assume that it's for one of his next albums, so I'm curious what he plans to use this for!

EDIT-



> Customer: Devin Townsend / *The Devin Thownsend*



What?

Is this some sort of inside joke? I've only been a fan for a little while so if it's a joke I don't get it.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 1, 2012)

Man, that's one sick fiddle!


----------



## ROAR (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think the typo is a joke,
if you read most of the specs it's riddled with little
things like that. Just translation errors. The site is German


----------



## Sir Applesauce (Mar 2, 2012)

By Odin's beard that thing is amazing!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Mar 2, 2012)

As much as I've always disliked Bigsbys that thing is absoloutley gorgeous!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gorgeous. So tasteful and uber classy. White maple figuring is amazing especially with the black hardware. Stunning design decisions and I love the use of the logo. DAT BACK


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 2, 2012)

No wonder he's keeping his eyes open, since it seems like Peavey totally fucked him on the launch of that guitar.


----------



## themike (Mar 2, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> No wonder he's keeping his eyes open, since it seems like Peavey totally fucked him on the launch of that guitar.


 
A nice, slow 3 year fucking.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Mar 2, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> No wonder he's keeping his eyes open, since it seems like Peavey totally fucked him on the launch of that guitar.




Eh, I wouldn't say fucked him. They've built him several customs, gave him several production models, and stood behind him when he was in a pretty bleak place. I could be wrong, but from every interview I've read/watched...he seems pretty grateful about his relationship with Peavey.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys what's going on in this...


----------



## ghost2II2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jesus, Devin changes guitar companies like most people change underwear. At any rate, I'm not a fan of Framus guitars, nor that ugly fucking Bigsby. I've always been a much bigger of Devin's music then I have been his choice in guitars...with the exception of the Terria era when he was playing a Strat.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 2, 2012)

epicloud guitar?

that white flame is the best ive ever seen


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 4, 2012)

ghost2II2 said:


> Jesus, Devin changes guitar companies like most people change underwear. At any rate, I'm not a fan of Framus guitars, nor that ugly fucking Bigsby. I've always been a much bigger of Devin's music then I have been his choice in guitars...with the exception of the Terria era when he was playing a Strat.




As far as I'm aware he's still with Peavey. He just uses other guitars when they suit the music he hears in his head. Hence the Framus and some other guitars he's got going. 

He definitely used his signature V a lot when I saw him less than 6 months ago.


----------



## deftones-88 (Mar 6, 2012)

that is on killer looking guitar. The inlay just oozes awesomeness!


----------



## ridner (Mar 6, 2012)

trans-white is sick and I hope EMG gives him a sig set but other than that I am not digging it


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 7, 2012)

Just fucking gorgeous.


That's all.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 7, 2012)

saw him play this at soundwave in melbourne. he uses it in open c i think. btw, it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 7, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Ho.
> 
> Ly.
> 
> ...



^^^^THIS!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 3, 2012)

TheSixthWheel said:


> He'd play with it for a song, then palm it off to his tech who'd be re-tuning it off to the side of the stage. Normal kid of activity, sure. But when he was changing back to it, I noticed his tech spending way less time checking the tuning of the 2 sig V's (white and silver) he was using. Could still have a couple of issues?



Nah, it's that keeping a bigsby in tune is a bitch. Most people use them for a song or two, then switch to another guitar. The bigsby would be my only complaint with this guitar, but then again, it's a custom, so none of us will be getting it anyway. That is seriously one classy guitar, though.

EDIT: Apologies for the necrobump, I just realized this is an almost 2 month old thread.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 4, 2012)

^ No care. I was unaware of it. The LED inlays are shweeeet! Not a fan of the Bigsby either, but I agree with Devin: you like what you like. The finish is gorgeous.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 4, 2012)

devin fucked peavey not the other way. hes such a prick in mop.


----------



## Tordah (May 5, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> devin fucked peavey not the other way. hes such a prick in mop.



Whoa, personal vendetta against Devin?


----------



## Rook (May 5, 2012)

Yeah he and the Framus headstock did some dude's mom and didnt call or something.

Anyway, I love Framus and Warwick's use of LED's, the material they use for the inlay disperses it so evenly and they're always consistently bright up and down the neck. The white looks awesome too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> devin fucked peavey not the other way. hes such a prick in mop.



I'm... not so sure about that... Devin has CONSTANTLY used his Peavey guitars ever since he endorsed them. He only recently started using other brands ever since the fallout between the two, it seems.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 5, 2012)

Holy fack that is one sexy guitar.


----------



## Jakke (May 5, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> devin fucked peavey not the other way. hes such a prick in mop.



Sources pls..



*EDIT* IMO, Framus are perfect guitars. When I have the opportunity, I will own one.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (May 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the EMGs are out of place here? I don't dislike EMGs, they have their place, but in an archtop? I realize this guitar was not meant to be a jazz box, but still... This is a gorgeous guitar though. Framus did a great job with the aesthetic on it.


----------



## Warwick_Official (May 15, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Anyway, I love Framus and Warwick's use of LED's, the material they use for the inlay disperses it so evenly and they're always consistently bright up and down the neck. The white looks awesome too.



The material used is Acrylic, but its the techniques and experience involved that give it such a consistent and bright appearance. Thanks!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (May 15, 2012)

that's so opposite his 7 string v LOL


----------



## USMarine75 (May 15, 2012)

Looks like something an Evil Brian Setzer would play...


----------



## engage757 (May 15, 2012)

Nitrobattery said:


> Looks pretty nice




Unbelievable. I LOVE this!


----------



## Warwick_Official (May 16, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Unbelievable. I LOVE this!



To see this guitar in person is really something...a very special piece for a very special player! Thanks!


----------



## engage757 (May 16, 2012)

Warwick_Official said:


> To see this guitar in person is really something...a very special piece for a very special player! Thanks!



any plans for a production model?


----------



## Warwick_Official (May 16, 2012)

If you'd like to have a guitar with any, or all, of these specs...you can always one order through the Framus Custom Shop!


----------

